# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Vall de Nuria

## sergi1907

Hola amigos.
Os pongo las fotos de este pequeño embalse ya que por un pequeño error se han borrado. Que las disfruteis

----------


## Xuquer

Repito lo que dije, un paraje espectacular  :EEK!: 

También repetiré la pregunta ¿ por la zona existe un tren de cremallera ??

de este verano no pasa  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

> Repito lo que dije, un paraje espectacular 
> 
> También repetiré la pregunta ¿ por la zona existe un tren de cremallera ??
> 
> de este verano no pasa


Así es, sale de Ribes de Freser, a unos 12 km. y termina en el Santuario de Nuria, superando unos 1000 metros de desnivel. Es la única manera de acceder ya que no hay carretera.

----------


## juanlo

Me encanta el paisaje de alta montaña.
Gracias por las fotos Sergi, y perdón por las molestias. :Embarrassment: 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## juligan

a mi me pilla un poquito lejos para ir jejeje.
Y dices que no hay carreteras? que solo en tren?  no sabia que habia sitios asi en españa

----------

